# gaiteros de granja



## Ranita_

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que veut dire l'auteur par "de granja".
Voici la phrase:
*De un golpe nuestros gaiteiros alegres y libres han barrido para siempre las imágenes de una pomposa y obscena co&shy;**ronación de algún monarca local seguido de mil gaiteiros de granja.*
*Merci de votre aide.*


----------



## chlapec

Au sens figuré "élévés de façon intensive", pas naturelle, comme dans une exploitation avicole, par exemple.

Ce monarque local dont on parle est sans doute Manuel Fraga, ex-président de la Communauté Autonome galicienne.


----------



## chics

Un gaitero es un hombre que toca la gaita (_cornemuse_).


----------



## saintest66

Interesante la explicación de chlapec; no sé si se refiere a tan nombrado personsaje pero creo que anda acertado; para traducirlo, que es el cometido de este foro, se podría proponer: "suivi d'une foule de joueurs de cornemuse clonés" siendo el sentido exacto "élevés en batterie". A ver qué se les ocurre a los foreros.


----------



## chlapec

> De un golpe nuestros gaiteiros alegres y *libres* han barrido para siempre las imágenes de una pomposa y obscena co&shy;ronación de algún monarca local seguido de mil gaiteiros *de granja*


 

Il serait aussi possible d'utiliser le terme "en captivité" en opposition à "libres": cela garderait l'idée de l'élevage pas naturel et, en plus, de la dépendance idéologique.


----------



## saintest66

D'accord avec l'idée suggérée par chlapec mais il est difficile de trancher aussi fortement du côté de "en captivité", d'autant qu'aujourd'hui, la granja en espagnol évoque plutôt des images d'Épinal d'écologie paysanne que celles d' Orwell; il faudrait trouver un terme qui évoque à la fois la ferme et l'idée de captivité ou au moins d'enfermement. Tiens, une idée me vient : "des joueurs de cornemuse d'élevage"; pourquoi pas ? Voyons voyons voir la suite.
Salut

'élevage pas naturel = artificiel
dépendance


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
des cornemuseux élevés en batterie


----------



## saintest66

Salut jprr
je crois que la charge de mépris plutôt que de satire de la phrase espagnole "gaiteiros de granja" serait excellemment traduite par d'abord le "cornemuseux" dont les sonorités évoquent le "bouseux" (nunca mejor dicho); et ensuite je pense qu'il faut garder le rythme d'où ma préférence pour "d'élevage" comme on dit poulet, poisson, y un largo etcétera; c'est la raison pour laquelle j'avais préféré le terme unique à l'expression (voir plus haut).
*gaiteiros de granja = cornemuseux d'élevage* ; ça sonne bien.
Pour moi, sauf un éclair d'un génie supra-humain, l'affaire est entendue et je n'interviendrai à nouveaunqu'en ce cas.


----------



## chlapec

À vrai dire, moi, ce qui me plaît le plus, ce sont ces *cornemuseux clonés*, mais ce n'est qu'une question de préférence personelle, et non pas d'ordre linguistique ou traductologique.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Muy interesantes vuestras interpretaciones pero pegaría al texto:
- de ferme

Si el lector español tiene que "interpretar" no veo porque el lector francés tuviera que ahorrarse el estrujarse los sesos.

Porque hay otra interpretación posible (la mía en este caso que no significa que sea la buena por supuesto):
- de granja como el pollo de granja, justamente lo contrario de los criados en granjas industriales. Es decir, joueurs de cornemuse chevronnés. 

¡Felices fiestas... con pavo... de granja!


----------



## chlapec

1)Una lectura cuidadosa (y no tanto) permite ver que "de granja" se está contraponiendo a "alegres y libres".
2)Soy gallego. Me sé el asunto casi de memoria. Y es lo otro. SEGURO

Boas festas!


----------



## picaedro

Gaiteiros de granja, precisamente en contraposición a felices y alegres, tal como bien apunta chlapec. También se puede asimilar a otra expresión muy popular y que cuadra en el contexto.
 animal de granja = bruto
 Por lo que vendría a resaltar mas si cabe la diferencia entre los vencedores: felices y alegres (se les supone cultos) y los derrotados brutos y pueblerinos.
 Bon Nadal!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

chlapec said:


> 1)Una lectura cuidadosa


Tienes razón, leí algo rápido, pero hice los deberes: El texto entero.

Entonces ¿la idea sería más de _cornemuseux moutonniers / dociles_? o ¿piensas que está presente la idea de "bruto" como apunta picaedro?


----------



## chlapec

Creo que la idea de bruto no tiene cabida aquí.


----------



## picaedro

Con el texto completo se aclara la intención del autor, antes de la frase en cuestión, cita:
 los gallegos estamos pacíficamente insurrectos .... y en el siguiente párrafo:
 “Era mejor antes, calladitos estabais mejor”

Por lo tanto tiene totalmente, el sentido que apuntabas:
 la idea sería más de cornemuseux moutonniers / dóciles


----------



## saintest66

Bien , ahora no cabe la menor duda (gracias,Cintia&Martine) de la resonancia que hay que darle a la expresión; pero se trata de traducir, no de explicar. Hay que evocar, y a ser posible posible, guardar el mismo punto de partida que el original por traducir. _Cornemuseux_ está adoptado y si suena un poco raro a un francés es que no se suele oir la gaita en París (paradigma del franchute), pero todavía en Bretaña (y en Provenza, que sí) hay conciertos, ya que el principio de la gaita se encuentra en todos los ámbitos de cultura y de campo desde la Grecia antigua (lo pastoril). En cuanto a la expresión _de granja_, abogo por "d'élevage" que puede evocar perfectamente la granja y a la vez se opone a la idea de alegría y libertad .Saludos a todos


----------



## spmbdd

je propose "cornemuseux de Panurge"... "de Panurge" faisant référence aux moutons, donc à la "granja" mais désigne aussi toute personne suivant un mouvement sans réfléchir. 
Panurge a causé la perte de Daindenault en lui achetant un de ses moutons qu'il jeta à la mer; tous les autres moutons ont suivi. On retrouve dans cette histoire le caractère critique du texte dont est issu l'expression "gaiteros de granja".
qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## saintest66

Cher spmbdd; l'idée est bonne mais encore une fois, il s'agit de traduire et non d'expliquer. Bien sûr, si on ne peut faire autrement, on "explique" quitte à rattraper ailleurs. Grandeurs et servitudes du traducteur. Toi-même tu dois faire une double conclusion pour arriver à "joindre les deux bouts". Or, nous savons tous que l'allusion à la lecture cursive doit être immédiate, faute de quoi elle se dissout, et dans notre esprit, elle fonctionne à la vitesse de la lumière, au moins; et dans ce cas, en passant au membre de phrase suivant, c'est trop tard, car autre chose va accaparer notre attention. Eso es lo que hay. Donc, sans exagérer, je pense que la proposition des _cornemuseux d'élevag_e, sans être très bonne, n'est pas si mauvaise. Va-t-on trouver mieux? On s'amuse bien en ces jours de congés!


----------



## yserien

Nos hemos dejado llevar por la traducción,cosa normal en un foto de lengua y hemos dejado de lado el fondo del asunto. ¿Qué es un gaitero ? Una persona que toca un instrumento musical, viste un atuendo folclórico y a exhibir su arte por las calles. Que un político reuna a mil personas gaiteras para mayor loa y autobomba de su persona y a costa del presupuesto no es problema del gaitero. Ni pollitos de granja ni clones. Personas como nosotros  que al tocar el mismo instrumento y  parecida vestimenta pueden parecer un bloque monolítico, amorfo, ¡NO! son personas. Si no lo creen vayan a Santiago de Compostela y hablen con ellos de uno en uno.


----------



## saintest66

Amigo yserien; que yo sepa ni por asomo se le ocurrió a nadie en este foro deslucir el oficio o arte de gaitero o de las personas que asumen este oficio; por lo demás otro tanto puede decirse de cualquier instrumento y hasta arte. Pero difiere de lo que es traducir lo que quiso decir o sugerir el autor del panfleto que tan buenamente puso a nuestra disposición Cintia&Martine. Y ahí queda claro que el autor quiso oponer unos gaiteros "libres y alegres" a otros "de granja. Podemos pensar que la oposición está mal, que no procede, y no estoy muy lejos de pensar que el autor se equivocó al hablar de "granja", que "conlleva" un matiz bastante positivo. Nuestro oficio de traductor -por amor al arte- es tratar de transferir a otro idioma manteniendo a la vez lo más que se pueda, no solo el sentido sino también el entorno, las resonancias, todo lo que vive, ocultado y a veces sugerido, en los pliegues de la palabra y de la frase, sea cual sea nuestra opinión de lo dicho por el autor. 
Y al final del final, cabe la posibilidad de dejarlo tal como dice Cintia&Martine _"de ferme"_ que no sonará en castellano muy diferente a como suena en francés; y muchas veces es lo que hacen los traductores cuando están en apuros o cuando no está claro lo que quiso decir el autor, que no todos serán unos genios incomprendidos ¿ o sí ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me encanta esta discusión. Sobre todo algunos comentarios accesorios. ¡Bravo chicos!

Je crois, *Ranita*, que tu n'as que l'embarras du choix (je sais, ce n'est pas peu dire...). 

Juste pour _enredar _encore un peu , je proposerais de dire *cornemusiers* car si bien _cornemuseux _me semble astucieux, cela irait à l'encontre de ce qu'*Ysérien * manifeste si judicieusement et que *saintest* défend de si bon ton.

Cornemusiers en batterie, de ferme, d'élevage, clonés, sosies ou de parade, comme tu veux tu _choises_!


----------



## yserien

No se puede negar que en esta discusión sobre los mil gaiteros de granja no se retraten como personas o como colectivo de una manera un poca....satírica ; tal vez lo parezcan por formar parte de una ceremonia de autoincienso de un personaje bien conocido.


----------

